# [SOLVED] atheros ar9485 wireless network

## umka69

Hi, guys! 

I have atheros ar9485 wireless adapter and i can't get wireless connection.

Kernel version is 3.7.10-gentoo.

The adapter is plant on wlp3s0 interface. 

I already tried wpa_supplicant and wireless-tools but I didn't get any seccess.

Is it kernel problem? How to solve it?

```
Den ~ # cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep ATH9K

CONFIG_ATH9K_HW=m

CONFIG_ATH9K_COMMON=m

CONFIG_ATH9K_BTCOEX_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_ATH9K=m

CONFIG_ATH9K_PCI=y

CONFIG_ATH9K_AHB=y

CONFIG_ATH9K_DEBUGFS=y

CONFIG_ATH9K_MAC_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_ATH9K_RATE_CONTROL=y
```

```
Den ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ath9k                 146160  0 

ath9k_common            1881  1 ath9k

ath9k_hw              392440  2 ath9k_common,ath9k

ath                    15479  3 ath9k_common,ath9k,ath9k_hw
```

```
Den ~ # ifconfig wlp3s0

wlp3s0: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 9c:b7:0d:41:63:b1  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0
```

```
Den ~ # iwconfig

wlp3s0    no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

enp4s0    no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

```

Last edited by umka69 on Tue Apr 16, 2013 8:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DONAHUE

boot minimal install cd or sysresccd, mount gentoo partitions,

```
 wgetpaste /mnt/gentoo/etc/conf.d/net

wgetpaste /mnt/gentoo/usr/src/linux/.config

ls -l /mnt/gentoo/etc/init.d/net* | wgetpaste

wgetpaste /mnt/gentoo/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

wgetpaste /mnt/gentoo/etc/rc.conf

```

----------

## umka69

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> boot minimal install cd or sysresccd, mount gentoo partitions,
> 
> ```
>  wgetpaste /mnt/gentoo/etc/conf.d/net
> 
> ...

 

ok... my configs...

```
Den ~ # cat /etc/conf.d/net

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /usr/share/doc/openrc*/net.example* and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

config_enp4s0="dhcp"

modules="wpa_sapplicant"

wpa_supplicant_wlp3s0="-Dwext"
```

```
Den ~ # cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

ap_scan=1

network={

        #auth_alg=OPEN

        #mode=1

        #key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        ssid="**********"

        psk="***********"

        priority=999

}
```

```
Den ~ # /etc/init.d/net.wlp3s0 start

 * Bringing up interface wlp3s0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlp3s0 ...

ioctl[SIOCSIWPMKSA]: Invalid argument

ioctl[SIOCSIWMODE]: Invalid argument

ioctl[SIOCGIWRANGE]: Invalid argument

ioctl[SIOCGIWMODE]: Invalid argument

ioctl[SIOCSIWAP]: Invalid argument

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Invalid argument

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Invalid argument

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Invalid argument

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Invalid argument

ioctl[SIOCSIWPMKSA]: Invalid argument                                              [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlp3s0 ...                                                [ ok ]

 *   Backgrounding ... ...

 * WARNING: net.wlp3s0 has started, but is inactive
```

----------

## Gusar

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7218540.html#7218540

----------

## umka69

ok. I enabled wext in the kernel. It seams that we are on the right way.   :Smile:  Thank you, guys!

But it still doesn't work... a got these outputs:

```
Den ~ # iwconfig

wlp3s0    IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:off/any  

          Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=off   

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:on

lo        no wireless extensions.

enp4s0    no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.
```

```
Den ~ # ifconfig

...

wlp3s0: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 9c:b7:0d:41:63:b1  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0
```

```
Den ~ # /etc/init.d/net.wlp3s0 start

 * Bringing up interface wlp3s0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlp3s0 ...                                       [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlp3s0 ...                                              [ ok ]

 *   Backgrounding ... ...

 * WARNING: net.wlp3s0 has started, but is inactive
```

I tried to ping but there was no result.

if it is impotent i emerged rfkill and tried it.

```
Den ~ # cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep RFKILL

CONFIG_RFKILL=y

CONFIG_RFKILL_LEDS=y

CONFIG_RFKILL_INPUT=y

# CONFIG_AMILO_RFKILL is not set

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA_BT_RFKILL is not set
```

```
Den ~ # rfkill list

0: phy0: Wireless LAN

        Soft blocked: no

        Hard blocked: no
```

----------

## DONAHUE

suggest /etc/conf.d/net:

 *Quote:*   

> config_enp4s0="dhcp"
> 
> dhcpcd_enp4s0="-t 10"
> 
> modules_wlp3s0="wpa_supplicant"
> ...

 

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf: 

 *Quote:*   

> DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel
> 
> ap_scan=1
> 
> update_config=1

 

then

```
 /etc/init.d/net.wlp3s0 restart
```

 then use wpa_gui to configure and save the network(s)

you should have wpa_gui if you have a gui and if wpa_supplicant was emerged with the qt4 USE flag

----------

## umka69

I make these configs. It works!   :Very Happy: 

Thank you your help guys!))

----------

